# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Top liste] Vos 5 BDs et 5 comics incontournables

## darkcrift

bonjour,

Il semblerai que beaucoup de membres de dvp soient des adeptes de mangas.
Moi je suis fan de BD en gnral donc mangas et comics aussi comme a il n'y a pas de jaloux  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc je propose une nouveau thread sur le mme principe qui celui sur les mangas mais pour la Bande-Dessine "classique", les comics et pour parler de BD en gnrale.

bon je me lance

BD:
Barbe rouge (incluant la jeunesse de barbe rouge)
largo winch
les chroniques de la lune noire
le tueur
de silence et de sang

comics:
preacher
100 bullets
the invisibles
hellblazer
sam and twitch

voila  vous  ::ccool::

----------


## jbrasselet

Juste des BD pour moi :
- Calvin And Hobbes
- Blacksad
- Peter Pan de Loisel
- Le combat ordinaire de Manu Larcenet
- De Capes et de crocs

Pas facile d'en donner uniquement 5 mais les voil

----------


## Rayek

BD:
- L'incal
- La caste des metabarons
- La quete de l'oiseau du temps
- Les chroniques de la lune noire
- Thorgal

Comics: ... joker ...

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Comics : 
- The Watchmen
- V pour Vendetta
- From Hell
- The Darkness
- Witchblade
- Et la plupart des Marvel

----------


## nasty

BD 

Les naufrags d'Ythaq (une pure merveille, mega grand fan)Shloka (tres tres bon)Les forets d'opale (pareil, tres tres bon)Boule et Bill (oui je sais on a fait mieux, mais j'adore)Joe Bar Team (Gazzzzzzzzzzzz)

Voila ma liste perso

Nasty

----------

